# Londinium Tampers & Grinders



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can anyone confirm the actual tamper size? I thought it was 58 mm but I have seen 58.3 mm mentioned. Would that really be able to make a difference?

Next!.......thoughts on grinders. I asked Reiss who asked what I had (Eureka Mignon) and he said that would be fine (being polite?) but the better the quality of grinder, the better the ability to extract the tastes available. Now, over the years I have had a number of grinders, including a K30 ES. I find the Mignon well suited to my current Expobar, and think I will just get the L1 and learn its arts before worrying about grinders...but, those who use this forum who have an L1....can you tell me what your grinder is please?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Both 58mm and 58.3mm will work

I could not discern any taste differences when using both of these diameter tampers


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

its a 58.4mm basket, I'm using a 58.0mm Has Bean tamper - works fine but I need to run my finger round the edge to gather the tiny bit of coffee that it misses.

My Grinder is a Vario I bought new for the Londinium as Glenn had good success with his and the L1, no complaints from me.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I had someone at work make a new tamper base at work matched to my Izzo basket and It fits the L I basket perfectly, I think It's just over 58.3.

My grinder is a Macap MC4.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Can anyone confirm the actual tamper size? I thought it was 58 mm but I have seen 58.3 mm mentioned. Would that really be able to make a difference?
> 
> Next!.......thoughts on grinders. I asked Reiss who asked what I had (Eureka Mignon) and he said that would be fine (being polite?) but the better the quality of grinder, the better the ability to extract the tastes available. Now, over the years I have had a number of grinders, including a K30 ES. I find the Mignon well suited to my current Expobar, and think I will just get the L1 and learn its arts before worrying about grinders...but, those who use this forum who have an L1....can you tell me what your grinder is please?


I bought a tamper from a nice Scottishman called "Made By Knock"...

http://www.madebyknock.com/simple-tamper.html

The one I have is called "Very Simple Tamper @ 58.35mm". It is a perfect fit and works extremely well... £26.

It made a big difference, since I was using the supplied plastic tamper.


----------



## Rob2444 (Jan 23, 2013)

I love tampers and would have a shelf full but finding really nice, unique tampers in the U.S. is like running into a wall. I have one tamper and it's a Torr with a 58.3mm base. Love it. I have tried to use a 58mm but they feel strange and don't roll roll the coffee up the sides like the 58.3. I have tried buying more from Torr but just too difficult.

Any source suggestions for tampers?


----------



## Alejandro (Sep 16, 2013)

Rob2444 said:


> I love tampers and would have a shelf full but finding really nice, unique tampers in the U.S. is like running into a wall. I have one tamper and it's a Torr with a 58.3mm base. Love it. I have tried to use a 58mm but they feel strange and don't roll roll the coffee up the sides like the 58.3. I have tried buying more from Torr but just too difficult.
> 
> Any source suggestions for tampers?


This might be too late for you, but for others in north america, Reg Barber is my favourite (perhaps due partly to hometown pride). He is a very friendly guy, who makes tampers to order in his shop. He also lathed the bottom out of my pavoni's portafilter for free one day, after I ran into him at Discovery Coffee in Victoria.

Also, madebyknock looks promising - and I love their website! quote from there "ours is sourced and turned in the UK (mostly by bearded men in sheds).". I just made an inquiry and they got back to me in 5 minutes


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Look up coffeechap on this forum. He has (I think) a load of Torr tampers for sale.



Rob2444 said:


> I love tampers and would have a shelf full but finding really nice, unique tampers in the U.S. is like running into a wall. I have one tamper and it's a Torr with a 58.3mm base. Love it. I have tried to use a 58mm but they feel strange and don't roll roll the coffee up the sides like the 58.3. I have tried buying more from Torr but just too difficult.
> 
> Any source suggestions for tampers?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Alejandro said:


> This might be too late for you, but for others in north america, Reg Barber is my favourite (perhaps due partly to hometown pride). He is a very friendly guy, who makes tampers to order in his shop. He also lathed the bottom out of my pavoni's portafilter for free one day, after I ran into him at Discovery Coffee in Victoria.
> 
> Also, madebyknock looks promising - and I love their website! quote from there "ours is sourced and turned in the UK (mostly by bearded men in sheds).". I just made an inquiry and they got back to me in 5 minutes


Although I certainly appreciate the hometown pride element, and where possible we should try to support local business, I have owned both tampers and the torrs just feel nicer than the reg barbers, I would take a trapez over any offering from reg barber...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

intersting that this thread was resurected, as it was about the Londinium tamper, I also have the Londinium tamper and prefer it to the torr flat tampers, probably due to the weight and feel of the buuton style handle, it fits perfectly in the portafilter and creates a perfect seal moreover it is also british made and unique.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I like the look of the londinium tamper but out my price range at the moment


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

perhaps we need a button tamper raffle soon then?????


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> perhaps we need a button tamper raffle soon then?????


I'd go for that ........


----------

